# Updating 30 yo color.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Exterior not interior but interested in opinions. 

How’s this gray for a front door?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s nice, and would blend nicely… but, if I had a painted front door I would paint it red.
A red front door is good luck because it invites in prosperity.
Is the whole front of the house brick?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> It’s nice, and would blend nicely… but, if I had a painted front door I would paint it red.
> A red front door is good luck because it invites in prosperity.
> Is the whole front of the house brick?


Whole house is brick an not my favorite color of brick. I like beige or dark red brick. I have ‘orange’ color brick. I do keep a red geranium at front door.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too, we have a hanging basket with a geranium plant in it.
That is the closest I can get to inviting in prosperity.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Me too, we have a hanging basket with a geranium plant in it.
> That is the closest I can get to inviting in prosperity.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice, I like the shabby and chic urn…


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The front door color also needs to play well with the roof and siding/fascia color.
I had a customer tell me 30 yrs [?] ago that you painted your front door red once the house was paid for.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

Personally, I think Grey is too boring for a front door. I know lots of people like it.
Knowing nothing about your personal tastes and everything about mine, I would pick a bright red or a dark green.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you can post a pic of the front of your house - maybe someone here can photoshop a red door and a grey door on your house.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll be painting the garage door next, a neutral beige. And power washing walkways and drive.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Your house looks nice, I think a red door will liven up the house, as your door is 
hiding in the corner.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Your house looks nice, I think a red door will liven up the house, as your door is
> hiding in the corner.


I could always buy a tiny can of red sample color to try.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, It will bring you baby out of the corner.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I have another side door to paint plus a privacy fence. Our rainy season is over and weather is cooler so I have enough to keep me busy for a long time. Plus all I do in summer is yard work.

I got one price from a guy to paint the front door and it was $150 it would sure be nice to have it finished but then what would I do with my free time.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is that a screen over the garage door? I've never seen that.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Is that a screen over the garage door? I've never seen that.


Yes, many houses have them. Walking one evening I saw 4 people playing cards in their garage. Gives you privacy and keeps bugs out. Since we have many months of nice weather we can use the garage like another porch. I use this corner of my garage for breaks when mowing. Theres a ceiling fan and with side door open a nice breeze.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

We're spoiled in California, with very few bugs. Just don't move near a dairy, or a rice field, as I found out. Mosquitos in the mountains.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> We're spoiled in California, with very few bugs. Just don't move near a dairy, or a rice field, as I found out. Mosquitos in the mountains.


Screens keep snakes out too.

Saw some birds harassing a young black snake in the yard once. I was cleaning so my back screen door was open and later that little black snake came inside the porch. I knew he was scared but I shooed him out.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I photoshopped the door color to gray:










Just kidding. It's so dark you cant see the color at all. I think the red idea makes a lot of sense. Also consider staining that concrete after you wash it. Power washing is great, but a stain is an easy job and it will really make it look brand new. See if you can get a surface cleaner attachment for the pressure washer. Without a surface cleaner, a job like that would be real tough to do without wand marks everywhere.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

mathmonger said:


> I photoshopped the door color to gray:
> 
> View attachment 669513
> 
> ...


I’ve always rented a PW but decided to wait for black Friday sales and get my own electric with brushes, if possible.

Thought I was doing a good job till one year a kid drove by and offered to do it for a price and he “wouldn’t leave those little black marks”.

I found photos of brick houses with red doors s snd it looks great but does have gray trim.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Check this out. # 5 looks like it’s close to your brick.








Front Door Colors For Red Brick Homes [Inc. 19 Photo Examples] - Home Decor Bliss


Red brick is one of the most classic looks for the exterior of a home. The aesthetic is calm and timeless. And the front door — namely its color — is one of the best ways to visually complement the look to make the most out of your home's exterior.Disclosure: We may get commissions for …




homedecorbliss.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Just found this…I always knew that a Red Front Door invites in prosperity
from my Feng Shui book.

A red front door can mean a number of things:

Symbolize welcoming energy
Mean you’re mortgage-free
Announce a place of protection
Indicate a welcoming spot for travelers to rest for the night
Bring luck and prosperity
It’s a beautiful color that many people love, just for its beauty


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Just found this…I always knew that a Red Front Door invites in prosperity
> from my Feng Shui book.
> 
> A red front door can mean a number of things:
> ...


Can’t wait to try a red. Thanks. There are orangey reds and there are bluish reds. 
one store told me to get at least 4 chips and tape on the door so you can really see the color. (Before buying a sample.)

love the Feng Shui quotes. I used to have a little book like that.


----------

